# Epic Trip in the Keys



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

My son and I had an epic trip in the keys last weekend. He caught his first snook, tarpon and a surprise African Pompano! Check out our video. Good luck fishing.

Double Juicy Epic Keys Trip


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

He's ruined for life! Sounds like big fun!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That’s awesome!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

A trip that the young man will remember with his Dad forever.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Damn, Jason, he's growing up. (And you're getting older!)


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That is epic. That smile says it all.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Love it, Red! Congrats to Z-man!


----------



## Escambia_Dude (Apr 19, 2019)

I concur with what Bodupp said....you may have "ruined" his foreseeable fishing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------

